

Top judge says Internet 'could kill jury system' - timthorn
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-11796648

======
anigbrowl
It's pretty sad that none of the news reports on this cite the event or
provide a link to the speech - oh well, can't have the public knowing where
their news comes from or they might stop paying for it.

[http://www.judiciary.gov.uk/Resources/JCO/Documents/Speeches...](http://www.judiciary.gov.uk/Resources/JCO/Documents/Speeches/speech-
lcj-jury-trials-jsb-lecture-belfast.pdf) for those who are interested; this is
becoming a pressing issue for American courts as well.

